# Shop Fox D3258 Bench Screw



## SailingRandy (Aug 18, 2019)

10-15 years ago i built my workbench and designed my own twin screw end vise. I will wait until you're done rolling your eyes and saying "he built his own vise-he's nuts!" I want you to know it worked really well! That is until one of the nuts stripped out. I guess I knew it would happen someday, but I got a good run out of them. The reason I thought they would fail someday is because I used 2 matching scissor jack screws and nuts. Now you can roll your eyes. 
I repeat, the vise worked really well, until yesterday. 
I want to retrofit it with Shop Fox D3258 Bench Screws which are 1" by 20 inches. The only problem is Shop Fox doesn't sell extra nuts. Natasha, at customer support, told me I would have to buy two more screws to get the nuts. I want to use the extra nuts to retract the front vise jaw. 
Has anyone else discovered another source for nuts for the shop fox bench screw? They don't have to be supers strong like the one at the back of the vice, just enough to retract the jaw. 
We can talk vises (vices?) sometime, like who has the biggest, the most of them, or owned theirs the longest, but right now i want to get back to work. 
thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I seem to remember seeing extras for the Yost screw, which is essentially the same as the Shop Fox and the other chinesium clones. I think they all use the same type of acme threads. If not looks like Mcmaster carr has regular nuts for $8


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I got a few links here. So you need a 1" acme nut. 
Is it just the nut stripped on the old vise? Or is the rod gone too? 
I just searched acme nuts. But you can probably source both. 
I would try the McMaster-Carr site, and Fastenal links over Grainger. 
https://www.mcmaster.com/acme-nuts/

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/37994

http://acme-screws.com/

https://www.grainger.com/category/power-transmission/linear-motion/acme-nuts?attrs=Mounting+Thread%7C1.967-18+UN-3A&filters=attrs&gucid=N:NSaid:MS:CSM-2296:LC5DTN:20500731&ef_id=8a61c61120f3125e2cf6a65ed0c16f8e:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!2966!10!79714681724940!2331514406847139&&gclid=8a61c61120f3125e2cf6a65ed0c16f8e&gclsrc=3p.ds&msclkid=8a61c61120f3125e2cf6a65ed0c16f8e&gclid=8a61c61120f3125e2cf6a65ed0c16f8e&gclsrc=3p.ds


----------



## SailingRandy (Aug 18, 2019)

The nut is stripped , but I must have been a little confusing. The screws I was using came out of scissors jacks I bought at a junk yard. They are a half inch diameter. 
As for finding nuts to fit the threads threads I have Ten years ago I tried to find a nut for another scissors Jack screw & went to the junk yard. The guy was really nice , but I think we dug around 8-10 cars before he could zero in on the brand and year. They were all a little different. 
I ordered the shop fox screws cuz it's my best bet for a quicker fix. 
Acme threads are not simple. The Jack stand screws I got were all single start threads. One thread from start to finish. Shop fox's threads are two start, or two threads running parral. I don't know much about acme threads , but I did discover that different manufacturers cut their threads differently. On the positive side I think they do that for a specific purpose. On the negative side I think they don't want their parts interchangeable with another manufacture's. 
I am hoping someone on lumberjocks might know more about acme threads, or shop fox's at least, & steer me toward replacement nuts. 
Maybe it's too long of a long shot. 
The good news is my vise will work again even if o have to pull the moveable jaw back by hand. 
Thanks for thinking about the whole issue with me


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

On the site it says the shop fox is 1", and 8 TPI, so on mc Master it would be the 1"-8. But if they have multiple leads/starts then I think they are labeled "fast travel", not in the regular section.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

At the handle of the shop fox screw is a groove. I believe this is intended for a vise garter.

The picture above is an old record screw with an oe split garter.as an example.

Maybe you do not jeed a second nut?

Or maybe the yost 1×18 vise screw would work out better with the garter built unto a bushing


----------



## SailingRandy (Aug 18, 2019)

Good point! When I saw the yost screw I assumed that flange next to the handle was for a bushing only. Thanks for pointing that out! It simplifies things a lot.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh I misunderstood the original desire. In that case, yes the Yost works great, i have had one a couple years. There are other clones like the Lee Valley and I think Grizzly also sells one. They all look identical but different colors.


----------

